# Boxing in Dubai



## andyukr (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi

Does anyone know if there is a boxing gym in Dubai? live in downtown so anything close to that area would be great.

thanks a lot in advance


----------



## A Keung (Aug 22, 2011)

There is one next to Al-Maya supermarket in Marina....Called KO promotions......very good gym.....


----------



## alex10 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi

Do you know if they hold Thai Boxing also??

Thanks
Alex




A Keung said:


> There is one next to Al-Maya supermarket in Marina....Called KO promotions......very good gym.....


----------



## A Keung (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea they do that too......first everyone does like a cardiovascular training...then you can choose whether you wanna do Boxing or Muay-Thai. 

It's pretty good. They have sparring on Wednesday night, I think Saturday also (not sure)

60 Dhs for one session

or 500 dhs for one month.....you can come as many times as you like....and can do more session in one day if you want.


----------



## andyukr (Mar 16, 2012)

A Keung said:


> Yea they do that too......first everyone does like a cardiovascular training...then you can choose whether you wanna do Boxing or Muay-Thai.
> 
> It's pretty good. They have sparring on Wednesday night, I think Saturday also (not sure)
> 
> ...


do you know their website by any chance?

unfortunately i live in downtown so it is a bit of a painful commute

fitness first has boxing area. not sure how good or bad their trainers are but i do not think any of them have been boxing or had boxing trainer experience. (i might be totally wrong though)


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a gym in Barsha, but I think you have to interview with a trainer first and be invited to join the program. They don't accept just walk-ins.


----------



## A Keung (Aug 22, 2011)

andyukr said:


> do you know their website by any chance?
> 
> unfortunately i live in downtown so it is a bit of a painful commute
> 
> fitness first has boxing area. not sure how good or bad their trainers are but i do not think any of them have been boxing or had boxing trainer experience. (i might be totally wrong though)




Well...I suggest you to come by public transport anyway. Because it's really hard to find parking space around there unless you are lucky. 

Good thing is, it's 2 minutes walk from Jumeira Lake towers station.

Photos of KO Gym Sports & Leisure Dubai, Dreams Tower 1, Beside Al Maya Supermarket ; Dubai Marina Dubai, United Arab Emirates - Yadig.com

To my surprise they don't have a website.


If you don't like it then you could also try Contender MMA (Contender MMA Dubai)


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

There is an MMA club in JLT, its about 5-10 mins walk from the metro. I walk by it most days and its always busy.

Cant remember the name but its in Icon 2 building.


----------



## ahseph (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi A Keung,

Do you do boxing as well? I have not done boxing before but wouldn't mind trying it out.


----------



## therealcupkate (Apr 24, 2012)

cobragb said:


> There is a gym in Barsha, but I think you have to interview with a trainer first and be invited to join the program. They don't accept just walk-ins.


I used to be part of this group: Jeet Kune Do Dubai, Sifu Joey is a very good trainer. Try googling it. They moved to Al Barsha last year if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

I do boxing too in an amateur boxing club, and I would like to start again in Dubai. I am not into executive boxing clubs where people want to loose weight. I am more into sparing with people who know how to box (but won't go for the kill) --- i.e. people with at least 2 or 5 years of experience).

I would be happy to meet other boxers from this forum when I reach Dubai, so stay in touch.

I used to do kick-boxing and muay thai, but after joining a boxing club I finally learned how to box, and forgot about how to kick. I only practice the knee and elbow thing, coz it does not need much stretching and I don't want to use these in sparring .


----------



## DublinMark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Boxing trainer*



andyukr said:


> do you know their website by any chance?
> 
> unfortunately i live in downtown so it is a bit of a painful commute
> 
> fitness first has boxing area. not sure how good or bad their trainers are but i do not think any of them have been boxing or had boxing trainer experience. (i might be totally wrong though)



Hey Alex, Iv'e a number for a boxing trainer in Dubai who is based in Al Quasis so not too far: 0561480233. He is from Ireland and has over 15 years exp in boxing both in Ireland and the UK. Hope that helps!! Wont let me put the link to the website up so ring the number and ask for that, will show you all the info you need...


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

DublinMark said:


> Hey Alex, Iv'e a number for a boxing trainer in Dubai who is based in Al Quasis so not too far: 0561480233. He is from Ireland and has over 15 years exp in boxing both in Ireland and the UK. Hope that helps!! Wont let me put the link to the website up so ring the number and ask for that, will show you all the info you need...


Mark,

The number you posted is not working - please PM me with contact details for the trainer or else with the URL for the gym you mentioned. It's unbelievable that a city this size hasn't got a single decent boxing gym, but I'll be damned if I can find one. Contender website doesn't seem to be up, can't find a phone number for them either. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dubai1970 said:


> Mark,
> 
> The number you posted is not working - please PM me with contact details for the trainer or else with the URL for the gym you mentioned. It's unbelievable that a city this size hasn't got a single decent boxing gym, but I'll be damned if I can find one. Contender website doesn't seem to be up, can't find a phone number for them either. Thanks for any help.


It was posted a year ago, so things may have changed.

I live in Springs and I'm looking for a boxing club, I know MMA is popular but I'm 41 now and my experience of MMA in the UK is its full of young lads on goon juice just looking for a scrap. I'm too old to get my head kicked in 3 times a week.

I just want somewhere to train and the occasional spar just to keep fit.

Need somewhere my 10yr old can come too, he's been training for a couple of years in the UK.


----------



## archieboy (Dec 18, 2010)

Check out the Lee Hurford Boxing Academy

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/pages/Lee-Hurford-Boxing-Academy/653389638054519

Quality UK ABA Coaches who know their boxing.Lee (Owner ) 0551107604

I know he operates out of the Emirates Golf Club or does home visits for Boxing Fitness.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

archieboy said:


> Check out the Lee Hurford Boxing Academy
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/pages/Lee-Hurford-Boxing-Academy/653389638054519
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, I'd seen that already and it looks expensive.

I was hoping I'd find something cheap and down to earth. We're not looking for a glitzy gym, wherever I've worked in the world I've always looked for the back street boxing gyms, the ones with patches on the bags and paint falling off the walls. 
As soon as I walk into a "boxing gym" and see loads of spandex and women I tend to walk back out. Back home our boxing gym is a bit rough, run by an absolutely brilliant bloke, its £2 for adults and £1 for kids, most of us help train the kids and then we do our training when the kids go home.

I thought maybe I'd find somewhere that doesn't cater to expats with too much money to spend, Lee looks like a decent bloke but I'm not sure its what I was looking for.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

If there is anyone in Springs, or close by that wants to train then I have a bag up at my house and pads. At the moment its just me and my 10yr old and occasionally a mate, but finding the motivation to train is much easier if there is someone else relying on you getting off the settee to do something.

I'm at least 10kg over my proper weight and I'm so unfit 15 mins on the bag or pads has me wiped out. This time last year I was over 10kgs lighter and training 4x a week, moving to Dubai has turned me into a lazy chubster.


----------



## Craig22 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Boxing Club*

Hi Alfred, I am an ex amateur also and have recently moved to the Springs from the UK. Did you ever manage to find the sort of gym you were looking for?

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

Team Noguiera in Al Quoz is for me the best gym in the region


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Alfred1 said:


> If there is anyone in Springs, or close by that wants to train then I have a bag up at my house and pads. At the moment its just me and my 10yr old and occasionally a mate, but finding the motivation to train is much easier if there is someone else relying on you getting off the settee to do something.
> 
> I'm at least 10kg over my proper weight and I'm so unfit 15 mins on the bag or pads has me wiped out. This time last year I was over 10kgs lighter and training 4x a week, moving to Dubai has turned me into a lazy chubster.


My mate is a boxing coach in dubai. Very good coach too. I can get you his deets. When I am over I train with him. The gym in marina is very very good too. Just finalising my stay when I do maybe we can spar and get you to shape


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> My mate is a boxing coach in dubai. Very good coach too. I can get you his deets. When I am over I train with him. The gym in marina is very very good too. Just finalising my stay when I do maybe we can spar and get you to shape


hey, could you pls give more details abt your mate.


----------

